# Distcc via ssh "socket operation on non-socket" error

## isilia

Hello, when compiling applications with distcc I get a bunch of these errors:

```
distccd[11093] (tcp_cork_sock) Warning: setsockopt(corked=1) failed: Socket operation on non-socket
```

I used this guide to set up distcc over ssh. It's working nicely as far as I can tell except for that error, google didn't return anything useful so I'm hoping I can find a solution here, thanks.

----------

## Hu

DistCC is attempting to set a TCP cork on the connection it has to ssh.  You may be able to get rid of the message by configuring distcc not to use corks.

----------

## isilia

Thanks for your reply. I added DISTCC_TCP_CORK=0 to /etc/env.d/02distcc and then ran env-update && source /etc/profile. Sadly the same warning remains and the man page doesn't mention any other cork related options.

----------

## Hu

The warning comes from distccd, which runs on the server.  I am not sure if adjusting the environment used for shells is sufficient to modify the behavior of the daemon.

----------

